# Latest pics of quanset hut project



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Just a quick update for those following the progress,the first picks are the dirt I'm putting around the slab to keep it from washing away with all the rain I've been getting,the last two are of my new scaffolding and the view from the top of it,I see very sore Knees in my future,the scaffold is 18' high, thats 18 up and 18 down ow,ow ,ow ,my arthuritis


----------



## BTS (Mar 14, 2012)

It's looking good so far, when are you going to start up with the building?
If you'd like you can send some of the rain to Kansas, we could use it!
Good luck


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Now that should be some head room when building finish...dang.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow Rusty, that is getting to be quite the project. You be careful up on the scaffold!


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

A 4626 would do the trick for you.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

rubberfish said:


> A 4626 would do the trick for you.


That would be perfect.unfortunatley one of those :is not in the budget I dont suppose you would consider loaning it out Thats OK when I am done I'll have thighs like Apollo Ono(olympic speed skater)


----------

